
Ask HN: Would you learn from the errs of other founders?, founderrs.com - asotelo
Don&#x27;t we learn from our mistakes? Wouldn&#x27;t we also learn from the mistakes of others? Startups make &quot;trials &amp; errors&quot; on a daily basis. Most startups fail. And failure is not something entrepreneurs are scared of. We know that is an intrinsic part of innovation. However, all the experience, lessons &amp; wisdom that founders gather through their errors is getting lost forever. Is not being recorded, shared or analyzed in any systematic way. No wonder why we, founders, tend to repeat the same mistakes.<p>The press is doing a good job sharing all the success stories, but isn&#x27;t it true that there is a lot to be learned from failure also? Founderrs.com is meant to be a repertoire of mistakes, written for founders by founders. Where we all can learn from each other&#x27;s fuck-ups.<p>Would any of you have some errs others could learn from?
======
bndr
There is a similar project [1] that has a collection of about 150 post
mortems.

[1] [http://autopsy.io/](http://autopsy.io/)

